# Beauty Connect Expo Cambodia 2020



## Minh Vi (Nov 13, 2019)

- Full name of the event: The 5th International Exhibition & Conference for Aesthetic, Beauty, Cosmetics, Hair, Nail and Spa in Cambodia
- Date: 20-22 August 2020
- Venue: DIECC (Kohpich), Phnom Penh, Cambodia
- Official website: beautyconnectasia.com
- Organizer(company): Minh Vi Exhibition & Advertisement Services Co., Ltd (Veas)
- Frequency: annual
- Event profile:
Beauty Connect Expo Cambodia includes highlighted activities such as: *B2B Matchmaking Program* where various domestic and international enterprises can directly network, search for new distributors and expand relationship with partners right at their booth; *Seminar Program *with hot topics will be presented by top speakers, leading experts and professionals in the beauty industry, updating for participants practical and comprehensive hot topics and helping them to grasp latest market information and technology transfers in Cambodia beauty market; *Stage Program* show you the most appealing performance of makeup artists, hair stylists...


----------

